# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Moto 360, smartwatch, Motorola Mobility, Libertyville, Illinois, United States

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Motorola Mobility

Home Page - moto360.motorola.com

Moto 360 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Designer Jim Wicks talks Moto 360 in the company's new headquarters

 Published on Apr 28, 2014




> Motorola is moving back to Chicago, the city where it got its start over 80 years ago. At the same time, it's in the middle of being traded from Google to Chinese computer giant Lenovo. Amidst the chaos, Jim Wicks — the man in charge of Motorola's design — works to keep the exciting Moto 360 smartwatch on track for a summer launch.

----------


## Airicist

Moto 360, hands-on at Google I/O 2014

Published on Jun 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with Motorola's Moto 360 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> The Verge goes hands-on with the Moto 360, the first smartwatch with a circular touchscreen.

----------


## Airicist

Moto 360 Smartwatch hands-on

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> I finally got my mitts on the Moto 360 Smartwatch and I can assure you it's as well put together in person as the press shots have shown previously.
>  Read more here

----------


## Airicist

Moto 360 Smartwatch

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> Motorola's Moto 360 was ironically probably the most-coveted smartwatch at Google I/O this year, because despite high interest it's also the only one that wasn't available. Design-wise, the Moto 360 might first surprise because of its size -- it seems bigger than either of the other two smartwatches because of its circular design, but it also actually looks more at home on thinner wrists than the others, too. The all-stainless steel case sets this watch apart in terms of the high degree of quality it conveys, and as a watch enthusiast it's definitely my favorite looking Android Wear device. It also ships with a leather band as part of the stock kit for an additional premium feel. Darrell Etherington takes a hands on look at the Moto 360 smartwatch.

----------


## Airicist

Moto 360 in our hands, at last 

 Published on Sep 4, 2014




> For $250, Motorola's round and beautiful Android Wear has a heart rate monitor and inductive charging, too. See it up close in Chicago.

----------


## Airicist

Moto 360 Review 

 Published on Sep 4, 2014




> Motorola's long-awaited smartwatch is finally ready for your wrist. The Verge has your early, in-depth review.

----------


## Airicist

Moto 360 Smartwatch

 Published on Sep 5, 2014




> The Moto 360 went on sale today for $249. The device boasts a round face unlike most of it's competitors. It pairs with an Android phone, currently the Moto X which is how it retrieves it's direction and text data. John gives us an in-depth overview of the recently released smartwatch from Motorola.

----------


## Airicist

Moto 360 (2nd Generation): Hands On with the Circular Sequel

Published on Sep 2, 2015




> The iconic round smartwatch that helped kick off the first wave of Android Wearables just got a sequel. Join Michael Fisher as he goes hands-on with the new Moto 360 (2nd Generation)!

----------

